# My new 4*18650 battery holder and case



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

I almost finished my new shiny 4*18650 power source.














































I tested it on waterproofness for 32 minutes:










There are some more photos


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool, what didja make it outta?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

gticlay said:


> Cool, what didja make it outta?


I'll second that request. That's got to be one of the cleanest looking...not to mention very compact DIY 4 x 18650 set-ups I've seen yet. Nice touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Itess (Feb 22, 2009)

There are many photos on my site about this, please ask more detailed. I used milling machine, compound table, rotary table, 8mm Macrolon, 4mm macrolon, 2mm hard PVC, silicone and so on.


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

A screwtop lid would be awesome.


----------

